# Day trading books



## matty193 (13 February 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to get into the daytrading scene and there seems to be a large number of books to choose from.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which would be good to read.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 February 2009)

Books Books Books. Nothing Nothing Nothing. Ya will not find many that stand the test of time.

Just find out about Money Management and basic TA on all time frames then just watch markets if ya want to be a day trader. 

Try this Blog for valuable relevant info http://traderfeed.blogspot.com/

Also FrankD's http://thetradertrading.blogspot.com/


----------



## finvik (15 February 2009)

As modern day trading is electronic, the exchanges are run by computers, and are accessible via the Internet, so day traders can work from almost anywhere in the world using only a few tools and services. These tools are things like a computer, Internet access, and a telephone, so most people already have some of the tools that day traders use. The remaining tools are services that are specific to day trading, such as a day trading brokerage, and market data, and these services are also available via the Internet.


----------



## BentRod (16 February 2009)

TH.....Is that for real???  What would happen if you came off at that speed...  

@Matty....I have a good little E-click book on basic intraday TA by Pring if you want it.


----------



## BentRod (16 February 2009)

Finvik......WTF is that, some sort of email harvester in your sig??


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 February 2009)

finvik said:


> As modern day trading is electronic, the exchanges are run by computers, and are accessible via the Internet, so day traders can work from almost anywhere in the world using only a few tools and services. These tools are things like a computer, Internet access, and a telephone, so most people already have some of the tools that day traders use. The remaining tools are services that are specific to day trading, such as a day trading brokerage, and market data, and these services are also available via the Internet.







BentRod said:


> Finvik......WTF is that, some sort of email harvester in your sig??



 No, No its the modern day equivalent of a Jeanie. What you do is put in your email address  and a trading Jeanie magically appears in your inbox granting you 3 trading wishes! 



BentRod said:


> TH.....Is that for real???  What would happen if you came off at that speed...



 Yep GPS watch. Probably dead I would guess, there was a couple hundred ton of snow chasing me.


----------



## finvik (16 February 2009)

BentRod said:


> Finvik......WTF is that, some sort of email harvester in your sig??




no its not. btw, why do you ask. the forum allows us to use sig. and all of them are using here!


----------



## matty193 (16 February 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Try this Blog for valuable relevant info http://traderfeed.blogspot.com/
> 
> Also FrankD's http://thetradertrading.blogspot.com/




Thanks, I'll take a look here.



BentRod said:


> @Matty....I have a good little E-click book on basic intraday TA by Pring if you want it.




That would be great if I could! Cheers


----------

